# The best way to seek out a job from the UK?



## Canadadreaming (Aug 15, 2008)

Hi Gang

What is the best way to get a job search going from the UK ? We are all ready to go, PR Visas all sorted but need to seek out jobs. What websites did you use ? Did you contact agencies direct in Canada ? Did posting on monster.ca or workopolis.ca work for you ? *Can* I get a job from the Uk  or would I have to be in canada first? For those in Canada who now have a job, what would you have done differently in your job search?
BTW I am a fantastic Food Manufacturing Engineering Professional , Degree Qualified 20 plus years expereince.....all tips welcome ! 

I'm just nervous 'cos I have a family.( 10 to 12 y.o kids) Its a big risk to go to Canada without a job I am thinking....what do you think ?


----------



## ottou (Mar 7, 2009)

Canadadreaming said:


> Hi Gang
> 
> What is the best way to get a job search going from the UK ? We are all ready to go, PR Visas all sorted but need to seek out jobs. What websites did you use ? Did you contact agencies direct in Canada ? Did posting on monster.ca or workopolis.ca work for you ? *Can* I get a job from the Uk  or would I have to be in canada first? For those in Canada who now have a job, what would you have done differently in your job search?
> BTW I am a fantastic Food Manufacturing Engineering Professional , Degree Qualified 20 plus years expereince.....all tips welcome !
> ...



Check out Nestle Canada, last time I looked they were recruiting, good luck. Which area are you interested in?
We're about to be moving back the other way after 20 good years. It's wonderful place for family life.


----------



## davideug (Mar 8, 2009)

*So you got your visas first?*



Canadadreaming said:


> Hi Gang
> 
> What is the best way to get a job search going from the UK ? We are all ready to go, PR Visas all sorted but need to seek out jobs. What websites did you use ? Did you contact agencies direct in Canada ? Did posting on monster.ca or workopolis.ca work for you ? *Can* I get a job from the Uk  or would I have to be in canada first? For those in Canada who now have a job, what would you have done differently in your job search?
> BTW I am a fantastic Food Manufacturing Engineering Professional , Degree Qualified 20 plus years expereince.....all tips welcome !
> ...


I have decided a couple of days ago to move to Canada from Iceland and i am in the same situation as you. I dont know were to go to get a job or even to begin to get visas or anything. so if i got you right you got your visas before getting a job? do you suggest this becouse i was under the impresshion that i needed to find a job first then visa and work permit. any help would be nice . and im sorry i coulnt help you out with your question


----------



## miraculousmedal (Nov 26, 2008)

ottou said:


> Check out Nestle Canada, last time I looked they were recruiting, good luck. Which area are you interested in?
> We're about to be moving back the other way after 20 good years. It's wonderful place for family life.


Do you mean Nestle Canada accepts international applicants?


----------



## ottou (Mar 7, 2009)

miraculousmedal said:


> Do you mean Nestle Canada accepts international applicants?


As long as you are legally entitled to work in Canada, you can apply for any job, unless it specifies thet you have to be a canadian citizen,(some government jobs)The screening tools for on line applications will probably ask a question about your status, are you legally entitled to work, yes or no, if yes you'll proceed on if no, they will let you know you can't apply. A lot of people here are from other countries, so focus on being legally entitled to work in Canada and here's my application. Generally, applicants being of Canadian birth or being legally entitled to work here carries the same weight.


----------



## Getting There (Nov 19, 2008)

Canadadreaming said:


> Hi Gang
> 
> What is the best way to get a job search going from the UK ? We are all ready to go, PR Visas all sorted but need to seek out jobs. What websites did you use ? Did you contact agencies direct in Canada ? Did posting on monster.ca or workopolis.ca work for you ? *Can* I get a job from the Uk  or would I have to be in canada first? For those in Canada who now have a job, what would you have done differently in your job search?
> BTW I am a fantastic Food Manufacturing Engineering Professional , Degree Qualified 20 plus years expereince.....all tips welcome !
> ...


Have you considered Cargill over here in Alberta. They have a major food manufacturing plant between Okotoks and High River.

Cargill: Home

As to monster/workopolis, we never found them much use really. From speaking to others, it seemed that most people had most success by researching potential employers in their field of work and targetting them directly. If you want to secure a job before landing here (entirely understandable) then a strategy might be to use this next period to contact and network a variety of potential employers and then come over here on a landing trip (to activate your visas before they expire) and then to get some face to face time with the employers you have been networking with. Of course, there's no guarantee that a job offer will result from that but the Canadians seem to work best with real contact (telephone and face to face) rather than solely on virtual contact (sending them your resume and leaving it at that).

Kind regards,

Eamonn & Janet.


----------



## coyne20 (Aug 3, 2010)

1. Create a profile on linked in and network with professionals and hiring managers in your field.
2. Before you distribute your CV/Resume, contact the job recruitment agencies and let them know of your situation and move to canada as well as the type of roles you are currently seeking.
3. Mass distribute your CV/Resume to job site portals on craigslist, gumtree, jobserve, hays, monster.ca, workopolis.ca, (for IT field: it-careers.ca, bctechnologies.net or branham300.org)

When you apply for the jobs, ensure that you inform them of your visa application status. 

If not a job, you will guaranteed at least some interviews which is promising.


----------

